# Opinions on Frosty, Please!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey all! 
I would love some critiques on my Doe Hull's HJE Frosty Morning and her udder! She is pictured with a 10 hour fill 3 days fresh. She's a FF.


















Thanks!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She's a nice looking doe. Smoothly blended, level, good brisket and strong feet and legs. She could be a bit longer bodied and have more depth, but that should come as she ages/grows. Her udder looks pretty nice, smooth in the fore with good extension, good capacity for a FF. She could use a higher, tighter rear udder, better teat placement and more width to the rear udder. At 3 days fresh, her udder should still gain a lot in capacity. One of my Alpine FF this year had a fairly small udder when she first freshened but by about a month and a half fresh it had doubled in size with a 12 hour fill.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She is just beautiful! Absolutely love her


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is beautiful. She has nice conformation. Very long neck and a beautiful alpine head. High withers, level back, nice brisket, good legs and feet and well extended fore udder. I think her rear udder could be higher and wider but that could be better with a 12 hour fill. Nice medial and nice size teats but they could be a little more plumb. Overall she is a really nice doe and I would be proud to own her. How much milk is she producing??


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all! Peggy-she's producing a bit over a gallon a day right now.  I don't understand how that much milk can fir in that small udder!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very pretty girl. I think the critique's given so far are ones I agree with.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My critque is WOW, nice doe!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She's a nice doe, I'd love to see her with a show fill.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She has good conformation, I would like to see more depth and length of the body, and a slightly longer neck. She looks like she's a yearling so she will still grow. 
With her udder, the rear attachments are a bit weak, and the teat placement is a tad bit off. She milks well for a first freshener. She will have more production every year she is in milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful doe. Love her body conformation. Her udder isn't bad. Teats could be more centered, she could use more capacity, and better height and width through the escutcheon. Overall udder shape looks pretty good. For a FF...not bad at all.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That is a good amount for a FF. Her udder is tucked up under her in the fore area so she carries her milk higher. She will grow and mature with each kidding and get deeper and produce more. You have a keeper here!!


----------

